
Stem Paradox: Why Do Muslim-Majority Countries Produce So Many Female Engineers? - georgeburdell
https://slate.com/human-interest/2017/11/the-stem-paradox-why-are-muslim-majority-countries-producing-so-many-female-engineers.html
======
larnmar
Not just Muslim countries but also, prominently, India, and parts of East
Asia.

An obvious hypothesis: in a poorer country it’s super important to get a
decently paying career, so young people of both sexes gravitate towards
engineering, as a guaranteed solid paycheque (plus solid potential for
emigration to a richer country) whether they’re particularly interested or
not.

In richer countries, there’s less pressure to be quite so practical with your
career choices, so people have a stronger tendency to do what they’re
interested in, rather than what will pay the most.

~~~
avgeek23
Parents choose children's career,since cs pays so well everyone irrespective
of what the like is pushed into engineering or medical school.

Teenagers in India are very different from the us,parents control a lot of
their life.

